# trouble uploading pics



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 18, 2012)

I've done plenty in the past with no problem but now it doesn't wanna upload anything. Why is that? I hit choose file and pick a picture then it just returns to the manage attachments page and the picture never shows up.


----------



## drolove (Jul 18, 2012)

i also have had this issue


----------



## Magic Rabbit (Jul 18, 2012)

Well did u figure out how its done?


----------



## drolove (Jul 18, 2012)

ya, it just magicly started working again


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 19, 2012)

No magic over here. Still doesn't work.


----------



## Admin (Jul 19, 2012)

For those of you that picture uploading is not working can you please give me the exact steps along with browser version etc. I just did a test and seems to work fine.


----------



## F A B (Jul 19, 2012)

admin said:


> For those of you that picture uploading is not working can you please give me the exact steps along with browser version etc. I just did a test and seems to work fine.


no issues here 
using newest wary puppy with seamonkey browser


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 20, 2012)

admin said:


> For those of you that picture uploading is not working can you please give me the exact steps along with browser version etc. I just did a test and seems to work fine.


Browser version? Im trying it how I've always done it. I go to go advanced and select manage attachments . Add file, select file, pick picture from my saved pics. Usjually it would then show up in that box to upload but it never does. Not sure what u mean by browser version sorry.


----------



## Admin (Jul 20, 2012)

are you using Internet Explorer, Firefox, Chrome etc ?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 20, 2012)

The most simple way to upload pics is to go to the "Go Advanced" button at the bottom of this box and upload your pic from there. It's kinda a fail safe.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 25, 2012)

admin said:


> are you using Internet Explorer, Firefox, Chrome etc ?


Probably explorer but I honestly have no idea. It used to work just fine. Maybe a problem on the providers end. Maybe the computers acting up. Idk. I know jack shit about computers and junk lol. All I know is it was the only way I did it since signing up and now it doesn't work. Not a big deal really I don't upload a lot of pictures anyway. Maybe ill get some drolove magic my way.


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 26, 2012)

her goes a question that seems like there is no answer to.. how do I get my pics to apear large in the post? not the normal thumbnail pic that you have to click to view, but a full size pic.. is there a trick? whos ass do I need to kiss be be allowed this privlege..?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 26, 2012)

reggaerican said:


> her goes a question that seems like there is no answer to.. how do I get my pics to apear large in the post? not the normal thumbnail pic that you have to click to view, but a full size pic.. is there a trick? whos ass do I need to kiss be be allowed this privlege..?


Double click on the picture. Then choose size.


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 26, 2012)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Double click on the picture. Then choose size.


yupp i tried all that already.. and I was told that a size box should apear when I double click, but for some reason that box wont apear for me.. I think its cause my images are jpg format? i dont know


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 26, 2012)

reggaerican said:


> yupp i tried all that already.. and I was told that a size box should apear when I double click, but for some reason that box wont apear for me.. I think its cause my images are jpg format? i dont know


Did you try it in the "Go Advanced" option?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 26, 2012)

reggaerican said:


> her goes a question that seems like there is no answer to.. how do I get my pics to apear large in the post? not the normal thumbnail pic that you have to click to view, but a full size pic.. is there a trick? whos ass do I need to kiss be be allowed this privlege..?


what browser are you using?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 26, 2012)

depending on browser, you can enlarge pic with a double click and then copy and paste enlarged pic to a post... on other browsers, you need to copy the url of the pic and cant do a copy and paste of pic

edit: I did this by copying and pasting the url


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 26, 2012)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Did you try it in the "Go Advanced" option?


yes it was in the go advanced section and I clicked the place photo inline as I was told to do


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 26, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> depending on browser, you can enlarge pic with a double click and then copy and paste enlarged pic to a post... on other browsers, you need to copy the url of the pic and cant do a copy and paste of pic
> 
> edit: I did this by copying and pasting the url


thanks Drgreenhorn I will give that a shot.. I have internet explorer I believe


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 26, 2012)

reggaerican said:


> thanks Drgreenhorn I will give that a shot.. I have internet explorer I believe


Internet explorer is your problem. Lol. 
Get Firefox with abp with easylist installed.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 26, 2012)

But if you insist on using IE it is more than likely your popup blocker.


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 26, 2012)

SirGreenThumb said:


> But if you insist on using IE it is more than likely your popup blocker.


if its that simple i am gonna have to shoot myself.. gonna give it a go right now.. and nope just turned off blocker and the resize box still didnt show up


----------



## F A B (Jul 26, 2012)

reggaerican said:


> if its that simple i am gonna have to shoot myself.. gonna give it a go right now.. and nope just turned off blocker and the resize box still didnt show up


i tried using your pics in photobucket
and fucket if it didnt work last nite 
still stayed same size


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 26, 2012)

reggaerican said:


> if its that simple i am gonna have to shoot myself.. gonna give it a go right now.. and nope just turned off blocker and the resize box still didnt show up


I am using IE right now and I can still do it. what I do with IE is after I do my original post with the pics, I edit the post then enlarge the pics I want by double clicking on them, copy and paste enlarged pics into post, then save after you done. probabably an easier way but this is what I do when I want to enlarge my pics






I use firefox though or I also use google chrome. IE kinda sucks


----------



## F A B (Jul 26, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I am using IE right now and I can still do it. what I do with IE is after I do my original post with the pics, I edit the post then enlarge the pics I want by double clicking on them, copy and paste enlarged pics into post, then save after you done. probabably an easier way but this is what I do when I want to enlarge my pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he finally figured it out


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 26, 2012)

here it goes guys I had to stop back by and post one... I ended up just doing it thru photobucket..


----------



## F A B (Jul 26, 2012)

reggaerican said:


> here it goes guys I had to stop back by and post one... I ended up just doing it thru photobucket..


nice but who's ass did u end up having to kiss?


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 26, 2012)

F A B said:


> nice but who's ass did u end up having to kiss?


umm well I got off easy and didnt have to kiss any ass...
I just bartered with J.. he helped me with the photobucket idea and I started that how to thread to set up his timer.. it was way more work on my part, but for the peace of mind I still think I got the better end of the deal..


----------



## F A B (Jul 26, 2012)

reggaerican said:


> umm well I got off easy and didnt have to kiss any ass...
> I just bartered with J.. he helped me with the photobucket idea and I started that how to thread to set up his timer.. it was way more work on my part, but for the peace of mind I still think I got the better end of the deal..


yea i was feeling your frustration glad it worked out


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 26, 2012)

reggaerican said:


> yes it was in the go advanced section and I clicked the place photo inline as I was told to do


I know that the photobucket method works for you but have you tried this?
The one with the X through it is attachments where it sends you to use the inline.
The one with the circle is insert image. <<have you use that one?
 It brings up this window. Select From computer and browse your image. Once image is selected, double click on it within this window. If you dont get a dialog box like the one above, try holding down CTRL while double clicking. 
Just trying to help you without you having to go through two different sites.


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 26, 2012)

View attachment 2270449here is what happends when I follow those steps you just mentioned..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 26, 2012)

Does your IE setting look like this?


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 26, 2012)

yes, but I didnt add RIU as an exeption will try that now..


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 26, 2012)

still the sameView attachment 2270476


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 26, 2012)

which IE version are you using? cause I'm curious as to what the problem is now and going to download it. lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 26, 2012)

Also, did you restart IE when you changed the setting?


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 26, 2012)

I know nothing bout computers bro, how do I even find out what im using?


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 26, 2012)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Also, did you restart IE when you changed the setting?


no.....................


----------



## F A B (Jul 26, 2012)

reggaerican said:


> no.....................


what happened to the big pics bro?


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 26, 2012)

F A B said:


> what happened to the big pics bro?


nothing happened fab. it still works for me thru photobucket, but SirGreen was just trying to figure out for me why it wont work the easy way.. 
Fab I dont know bout you brother but I never wanted to be a cartoon more than when I look at his avi...


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 26, 2012)

he would be an exception to what we were just talking bout Fab, going the extra mile to try and help someone out.. 

I would rep you again If I was allowed SIR.. your deffinatly one of the good guys...

cheers to ya....


----------



## lime73 (Jul 27, 2012)

reggaerican said:


> he would be an exception to what we were just talking bout Fab, going the extra mile to try and help someone out..
> 
> I would rep you again If I was allowed SIR.. your deffinatly one of the good guys...
> 
> cheers to ya....


i repped SGT...and i agree about the avi too


----------



## F A B (Jul 27, 2012)

reggaerican said:


> nothing happened fab. it still works for me thru photobucket, but SirGreen was just trying to figure out for me why it wont work the easy way..
> Fab I dont know bout you brother but I never wanted to be a cartoon more than when I look at his avi...


it is a nice one huh


----------



## F A B (Jul 27, 2012)

reggaerican said:


> he would be an exception to what we were just talking bout Fab, going the extra mile to try and help someone out..
> 
> I would rep you again If I was allowed SIR.. your deffinatly one of the good guys...
> 
> cheers to ya....


i repped him to and told him what a great guy u are lol


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 27, 2012)

lime73 said:


> i repped SGT...and i agree about the avi too


 my man...



F A B said:


> it is a nice one huh


 and how....


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 27, 2012)

Ok I figured out your problem. I'm not going to download IE9 since my computer had to do stupid updates in order to install them. I use Win vista Ultimate and I don't use most of the security updates because they will slow down my PC and make me where I get virus easier. There is a bug in vista that allows viruses if you have all the security updates through Microsoft. That's neither here nor there. But your problem is this: 

ckeditor.dialog.opendialog 

Within in IE7 -9 there has been an issue with it. I would suggest getting firefox with Adblockplus installed.
http://download.cdn.mozilla.net/pub/mozilla.org/metrics/14.0.1-funnelcake14/win32/en-US/Firefox Setup 14.0.1.exe [Download for firefox]

http://adblockplus.org/en/
Installs easylist as part of the download. Which blocks commercials and even the ads on this site. Shhhhh. Anyways. 

So unless you know html and you know where to correct the ckeditor.dialog.opendialog issue. You won't be able to double click on a pic to enlarge it here. 
You can do what you feel you need to. I love Firefox and works perfectly for me. But for this site I would use firefox and not IE. IMO.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks for the rep guys. No need for it. Just trying to help fellow RIU members.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 27, 2012)

reggaerican said:


> I know nothing bout computers bro, how do I even find out what im using?


In order to find which IE version you are using:
See the >> to the right of tools? Click on that, go to help, scroll down to about Internet explorer. Then another window pops up and tells you which version you are using.


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 27, 2012)

I cant thank you enough SIR, im kinda stoned right now so im gonna wait till tomorrow to play with that some more. looks like I will be runing with the fox..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 27, 2012)

reggaerican said:


> I cant thank you enough SIR, im kinda stoned right now so im gonna wait till tomorrow to play with that some more. looks like I will be runing with the fox..


No problem. Your welcome.


----------



## hickman420 (Jul 27, 2012)

my pic uploader doesnt seem to be working either, though im running firefox, it will d/l it a little bit of the way, then stops and a ! comes up in the manage attachments box, looks like ima have to start using photobucket myself


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 27, 2012)

hickman420 said:


> my pic uploader doesnt seem to be working either, though im running firefox, it will d/l it a little bit of the way, then stops and a ! comes up in the manage attachments box, looks like ima have to start using photobucket myself


Are you trying to upload a pic from your computer or a link? And file may be to large.


----------



## hickman420 (Aug 5, 2012)

from my pc it used to do the same thing when i first started using this site, and i guess it was cuz the file was too large, it wouldn't load anything over 6mb, so i used to just crop them down, no big deal but now it wouldnt let me even upload a 3mb pic


----------



## hickman420 (Aug 5, 2012)

hmmm now its working for some reason, and better than ever the one pic is 7mb and the other one was 8.39 it would never let me upload anything that big before, weeiiird


----------

